# what tire size.



## The Chosen One (Dec 8, 2010)

im buying a set of 18x8 tsw thruxtons. im wanting to lower the car roughly 1" up front and 3/4" in the rear. now my question is with running a set of 18x8 will i be able to use 245/40/18 or will i need to roll. im getting a deal on the wheels so my future plan is to buy 2 18x9 and use a 275/35/18. i found these tire sizes in the sticky of 17 vs 18. but didnt find anything about theyre fitment with a 1" drop front and 3/4" drop in the rear. thanks in advance for the help


----------



## The Chosen One (Dec 8, 2010)

also if i were to go with 18x8.5 on the rear would the 275/35/18 still be the choice of size


----------



## The Chosen One (Dec 8, 2010)

what offset is needed for the front and for the rear


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

So I don't have to search all over  what are the offsets on those wheels. They should be stamped on the inside. I _think_ they're 45mm but want to be sure.


----------



## The Chosen One (Dec 8, 2010)

im waiting to hear back with the offset. im in afghanistan and they wont let me have my car.damn government


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Bastiges!  The stock offset is 48mm. A smaller offset puts it whatever the difference is closer to the fender lip if you have the same wheel width. As you go to wider wheels and if you kept the same 48mm offset every inch puts ½" more to the outside and ½" more to the inside. Let's say in the future you do a 9" and the offset is 45mm. You'd be 3mm + 12.7mm ( ½") or about a total of 15.7mm (0.62") closer to the outside fender, pretty doable. A wider wheel keeps the tire from bulging out the sides more so you can run bigger tires than you could with the same wheel distance from the fender than a narrower wheel. For 9" you'd like a 45-54mm offset but could maybe squeeze a few mm out without too much trouble. It is much better to have too much offset than too little. With too little you can jack the back end up like a 4x4 or whack the alignment up in the back. Either way you lose the benefit of the handling with wider rubber, the jacked up in cornering or the camber off in straight line traction and tire wear. If you have too much offset you can just put a spacer on to bring the wheel back out if you need to.


----------

